# Unusual? Electronic



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I recently picked up this NOS Endura. It was made in France and sports a LIP R184 movement. I don't know anything about these watches since this is a first to me.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi Bill, don't know much about Endura but that LIP movement turns up in all sorts of watches. The packaging looks not dis-similar to my Vulcain (also made in France). By the way, got masses of spares for the LIP R 148 / 184 movements...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Another two to add to the search list - Endura and Vulcain 'tronics and 'trics. Will this hunt for perfection never end? :blink: Where's those tablets Dear? h34r: I'll just have an Aspirin sandwich and go lie down in the back room :yes:


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks superb Bill - really like the seconds hand, with the lightnin' "touch". Was this off Ebay?


----------

